# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Si kositej truri i Kombit.

## erzeni

Prita mos ndonje do postonte dosieret e fundit te gazetes Shqiptare  mirpo nuk e mori askush mundimin.

Ishin disa  dokumenta te marra nga arkivat mbi ato  Gjyqet  qe beheshin sipas Varianteve "VISHINSKIJ" ne vitet e para te pas luftes dyte boterore. 
Ne keto gjyqe u vra Pluralizmi dhe demokracia. 
Pasojat i vuajme dhe sot si popull  e te mendosh ckane vuajtur viktimat dhe familjet e tyre eshte  jasht imagjinates..

Disa numra te gazetes na iken pa i postuar megjithete ...pak pak..  por le te mbetet dicka ne arkivin e Forumit.

Kjo eshte  nji histori  qe  eshte perfolur shume dhe  nji nga  ngjarjet me te bujshme qe ndodhen mbas "clirimit" ne Shqiperi.

Pamvaresisht se krejt materiali bazohet ne ato cka pushtetaret  vete kane dashur te shkruajne (kuptohet se kane shkruar simbas politikes staliniste qe po ndiqte Shteti shqiptar i pas luftes) nuk eshte veshtire te kuptohet se cfare ishin keto gjyqe te tmershme mbi AJKEN e inteligjencies Shqiptare.

Pushtetaret duke i torturuar e mashtruar viktimat e duke qene se  keta te pandehur ishin Familjare..pra kishin prinder..gra..femije ishte shume me e lehte qe para se ti nxjerrin ne gjyq ti shkaterrojne personalitetin ketyre njerzve qe ti bejne "te kendojne sinbas Avazit" qe donte Partia.

Keto gjyqe ishin kopje e gjyqeve qe u bene ne MOSKE  nga xhelati i Stalinit ..ish prokurori i famshem rus i viteve 1930-40, Vishinskij.

Per Rusine e madhe ndoshta nuk ishte humbje aq e madhe denimi i qindra intelektualeve nga Stalini...por per Shqiperine e vogel  asgjesimi i qindra bijve te popullit te Shkolluar ne universitete me te mira te botes  eshte nji katastrofe.

Vetem Selaudin Toton te mendosh i cili ishte profesor Fizike dhe Shok me Fizikantin Eriko Fermi me te cilin kishin studiuar bashke ne Milano qe ne vend ta mbanin si ujet e paket  ate dhe te tjere i kalben ne plumb,  litar e Biruca me akuza qe i sajonin vete kapterrat e Enver Hoxhes  nen instruksionet e keshilltareve Sovietike..

Nejse..




----------------nga gazeta shqiptare------------






DOSSIER IV 

Si nisën debatet ndërmjet të pandehurve në sallën e gjyqit dhe pse i kundërshtoi akuzat sheh Ibrahin Karbunara. Fundi i procesit dhe vendimi i Gjykatës 

Debatet mes të pandehurve në gjyqin e Grupit të Deputetëve 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dashnor Kaloçi

Në pjesën e tretë të këtij shkrimi të botuar në numrin e djeshëm, u njohëm me dëshmitë e dy intelektualëve të famshëm, të pandehurve: Profesor Foto Bala dhe inxhinerit italian, Paulo Saggioti. Profesor Bala, i cili kishte qenë shoku i ngushtë i Enver Hoxhës në periudhën kur ata të dy kishin studiuar në Francë, në dëshminë e tij të dhënë para trupit gjykues në sallën e Kinema "17 Nëntori", tregoi për shtrirjen dhe veprimtarinë e organizatës së Grupit të Deputetëve, në disa nga rrethet e Jugut të vendit, si në Përmet me Agathokli Xhitomin, në Delvinë me Riza Resulin, në Konispol me Rexhep Plakun, në Sarandë me Uran Selfon dhe në Tepelenë me Zenel Shehun. Sipas dëshmisë së prof. Balës, ai kishte shkuar në të gjitha ato rrethe dhe pasi kishte marrë kontakte me intelektualët e ndryshëm që ishin rekrutuar në grupin e tyre, kishte mbledhur dhe shuma të mëdha parash nga tregtarët e ndryshëm si Milto Lito e Qëndro Papavangjeli. Ndërsa inxhinieri italian Palo Saggioti, i cili kishte ardhur në Shqipëri që nga periudha e Monarkisë së Zogut, si specialist i sektorit të Naftës, në dëshminë e tij tregoi të gjitha sabotimet që ai dhe grupi i tij kishin bërë në Kuçovë. Gjithashtu ai dëshmoi mbi lidhjet që kishte pasur me dy inxhinierët shqiptarë: Sulo Klosi dhe Riza Alizoti, si dhe me grupin e inxhinierëve italianë. Nga dëshmitë më të bujshme të Saggiotit, ishte ajo mbi djegien e rafinerisë së naftës në Kuçovë.

(vijon nga numri i kaluar)

Dëshmia e dr. Enver Sazanit
Sot ditën dhe orën e caktuar Këshilli u formua si më parë, i asistuar nga Kryesekretari Aspirant Thoma Rino, dhe me ndodhjen prezent të Prokurorit Josif Pashko. Të shoqëruar rregullisht u sollën nga burgu të pandehurit dhe duke qenë të lirë u vunë në vendin e posaçëm, kështu filloi gjykimi rregullisht dhe botërisht. U morr në pyetje i pandehuri Enver Sazani, ju caktua si avokat mbrojtës z. Spiro Stringa, dhe e pranoi. Ju këndua akt-akuza e Prokurorit dhe tha që e pranon. Mbasi u pyet deklaroi: "Aktivitetin kundër popullit e kam filluar në fund të korrikut 1945. Më përpara kam biseduar me Shefqet Bejën dhe Salim Kokalarin, të cilët më janë shfaqur kundër Pushtetit. Në fillim të vitit 1945 kanë ardhur në shtëpinë time Shefqet Beja, Salim Kokalari, e Sulo Konjari, të cilët më propozuan për të formuar një organizatë kundër Frontit. Këtë aktivitet e kishin filluar qysh në Kongresin e Beratit, porse mua më kanë thënë në korrik të vitit 1945. Kur unë u largova nga ushtria dhe duke qenë ca ditë i sëmurë erdhi Shefqet Beja i cili duke ditur që unë isha dëshpëruar për largimin që më bënë, më tha: ja se çfarë bën pushteti dhe filloi të më flasë kundër tij. Mbledhja e parë ku unë mora pjesë u bë në shtëpinë e Tefik Deliallisit në korrik të vitit 1945, dhe ndoheshin Shefqet Beja, Kol Kuqali, Kosta Boshnjaku, Salim Kokalari, Selaudin Toto, unë, Hysen Shehu dhe Tefik Deliallisi, këtu e mori fjalën Shefqet Beja, i cili tha se Riza Dani ishte lidhur me të arratisurit dhe se të arratisurit kërkonin ndihma; me këtë rast Kol Kuqali tha se anglo-amerikanët na kanë premtuar ndihma porse duhet të organizohemi dhe të zgjerojmë rradhët. Këtu u formua kryesia me kryetar Kostë Boshnjakun, dhe n / kryetar Shefqet Beja e Kol Kuqali, dhe Selaudin Totua sekretar. Mua mu ngarkua të punoja me mjekët dhe me elementë të tjerë që unë kisha mundësi. Qëllimi i krijimit të kësaj organizate ishte që të rrëzonte pushtetin me ndihmën e anglo-amerikanëve dhe ndihmën e të arratisurve. Unë kam marrë pjesë në katër mbledhje. Në muajin tetor jam mbledhur për të diskutuar mbi zjedhjet. Në këtë mbledhje Shefqet Beja tha se Fronti është i fortë prandaj neve kemi dy mundësi, ose të dalim si opozitë jashtë Frontit dhe të kërkoja nga misionet anglo-amerikane që të bëjnë presion pranë Qeverisë që zgjedhjet të lihen të lira, ose të futemi brenda në Front. Për të biseduar me anglo-amerikanët u ngarkuan Selaudin Totua dhe Kol Kuqali. Në mbledhjen që bëmë në muajin Nëntor u vendos që në vendet ku ka kandidatë tonë brenda në Front, këta të përkrahin dhe atje ku nuk ka elementë tonë të propagandojnë që të abstenohej. Në këtë mënyrë u udhëzuan edhe qarqet. Neve duke qenë deputetë kishim si program që çdo çështje të propozuar në parlament ta kundërshtonim dhe ta sabotonim. Me të arratisurit e jashtëm jam lidhur me anën e anglo-amerikanëve dhe me të arratisurit e brendshëm me anën e Faik Shehut, Riza Danit e të tjerëve. Të arratisurve u kemi dërguar dhe ndihma të cilat merreshin nga anglo-amerikanët. Unë di që organizata jonë kishte krijuar komitet në Durrës dhe më vonë dhe në vende të tjera. Kurse është vendosur për kryengritjen e Shkodrës unë kam qenë në Korçë, porse kur u ktheva më thanë që për këtë qe ngarkuar Riza Dani. Lidhjet unë i kam patur me Shefqet Bejën dhe Salim Kokalarin. Në shtëpinë time është bërë vetëm një mbledhje. Nuk është aspak e vërtetë që unë të kem dërguar letra anglo-amerikanëve mbasi komiteti lidhet me ta i bënte me anën e Selaudin Totos dhe Kol Kuqalit.Unë kam patur takime dhe bisedime me doktor Irfan Pustinën, Doktor Fejzi Hoxhën, Irfan Manjunin, Qemal Karagjozin etj me të cilët diskutoja dhe i kritikoja indirekt Pushtetin. Shefqet Beja më ka thënë se Tefik Deliallisi, Sheh Ibrahim Karbunara dhe Riza Dani, kanë sabotuar Reformën Agrare dhe kanë arritur të kërcënojnë drejt për së drejti katundarët. Shefqeti qysh në Berat kishte biseduar me Gjergj Kokoshin, Selaudin Toton, Salim Kokalarin; Kol Kuqalin, e Kostandin Boshnjakun për formimin e organizatës dhe se Shefqet Beja për këtë punë ka shkuar dhe në Karbunarë të Lushnjës që të bisedonte me Sheh Ibrahimin. Unë më parë kam njohur Shefqet Bejën, Selim Kokalarin dhe Selaudin Toton. Komiteti qëndror kishte vendosur që komiteti qarkor i Gjirokastrës të hynte në marrëveshje me grekët. Kol Kuqali dhe Selaudin Totua kanë deklaruar se anglezët u kishin thënë që grekët nuk do t'ju japim gjë nga pretendimet që kanë". Mbi pyetjen e Prokurorit, i pandehuri tha: "Mbas çdo mbledhje që bënim neve raportonim anglo-amerikanëve. Qëllimin e organizatës e kam kuptuar qysh në mbledhjen e parë, të cilin do t'ja mbërrinim me ndihmën e anglo-amerikanëve dhe në lidhje me të arratisurit e të pakënaqurit. Unë nuk kam treguar ndonjë aktivitet tjetër përveç bisedimeve që bëmë me mjekët. Lidhjet me të arratisurit e Italisë i bënte Shefqet Beja, me anën e anglo-amerikanëve. Në mbledhjet që ka marrë pjesë dhe Syrja Selfua nuk kam qenë". I pandehuri Hysen Shehu: "Po, Enveri ka marrë pjesë në mbledhje kur ka qenë dhe Syrja Selfua". I pandehuri Salim Kokalari: "Po edhe ky ka qenë". Vazhdon i pandehuri Enver Sazani: "Unë dija që sabotohej kudo dhe që kishte grupe sabotatorësh". Prokurori mori fjalën dhe tha: "I pandehuri do të paraqitet si një anëtar i thjeshtë i organizatës kurse në të vërtetë është një nga inisiatorët e krijimit të organizatës". Vazhdon i pandehuri Enver Sazani:"Kur u bë kryengritja e Shkodrës unë kam qenë në Korçë dhe kur u ktheva Shefqet Beja më tha se kjo qe vendosur në Qëndror dhe se shkaktar për dështimin e saj bëri Riza Danin, unë nuk e aprovova këtë porse kjo mund të ketë ndodhur dhe pse ajo dështoi; me këtë rast Shefqeti më tha se duhesh bërë mbasi kishim urdhër nga anglo-amerikanët". U pyet avokati mbrojtës nëse kishte për ti bërë ndonjë pyetje dhe tha se nuk kishte. Ju kënduan deponimet para hetuesisë dhe i pranoi. 

Dëshmia e sheh Karbunarës

Merret në pyetje i pandehuri Sheh Karbunara: ju caktua si avokat mbrojtës z. avokat Fuat Fico, të cilin e pranoi. Ju këndua akt-akuza e Prokurorit dhe tha se nuk e pranoi. Mbasi u pyet deklaroi: "Nuk kam qenë anëtar i komitetit qëndror". I pandehuri Irfan Manjuni: "Po ka qenë anëtar i Komitetit Qëndror". I pandehuri Sheh Karbunara: "Nuk kam marrë pjesë në mbledhjet e komitetit qëndror". I pandehuri Tefik Deliallisi" Po Shehu ka marrë pjesë në mbledhjet e komitetit qëndror dy tre herë". I pandehuri Sheh Karbunara: "Nuk kam krijuar lidhje me të arratisurit". Prokurori mori fjalën dhe tha: "Para jush z. Gjyqtar ndodhet një nga iniciatorët e grupit kriminal i cili është një kriminel dhe terrorist i vendosur. Ky edhe përpara jush do të fshehë veprimtarinë e tij kriminale dhe sabotatore që ka bërë kundër popullit. Ky është përgjegjës për të gjitha vrasjet që ka bërë krimineli i luftës Hamit Matjani. Ky përpara jush dhe popullit kërkon të mohojë të gjithë veprimtarinë e tij kriminale porse gjyqi i ka faktet përpara dhe duhet të vendosë. Me qëndrimin e tij ky tregon se e urren popullin. Ky me shokët e tij janë përpjekur të krijojnë dhe një herë shtatë prillë e 4 Shkurtë në vendin tonë". Vazhdon Sheh Karbunara: "Nga të huajt nuk kam marrë të holla". I pandehuri Enver Sazani: "Shefqeti më ka thënë që ka dërguar të holla Sheh Karbunarës". Sheh Karbunara: "Nuk di gjë për kryengritjen e Shkodrës por Arif Gjyli më ka thënë që ishin ngritur disa katundarë". I pandehuri Enver Sazani: "Shefqet Beja më ka thënë se Sheh Karbunara ka kërcënuar katundarët që u jepesh tokë nga Reforma Agrare". I pandehuri Sheh Karbunara: "Në shtëpinë time nuk është bërë ndonjë mbledhje". I pandehuri Hysen Shehu: "Po në shtëpinë tonë kemi bërë mbledhje tue qenë dhe babai im". I pandehuri Sheh Karbunara: "Nuk di se në çfarë vendi janë bërë mbledhjet e komiteti". Prokurori mori fjalën dhe tha: "Nga të pandehurit e deri tashmë doli në shesh gjithë veprimtaria tradhëtare sabotatore e tyre. Dua të shtoj z. Gjykatës se i pandehuri Sheh Karbunara ka qenë gjithmonë politikan dallaveraxhi dhe është bërë vegël i çdo regjimi në dëm të popullit tonë. Ky është Sheh Ibrahim Karbunara që kini para jush, i cili me vendosmërinë e tij kërkon ta mohojë dhe të fshehë aktivitetin kriminal, me gjithë që ja thanë përpara syve shokët e tij edhe i biri i vet. Këtu u provua se mbledhja e parë për formimin e organizatës tradhtare është bërë në shtëpinë e tij. Gjykata ka fakte të plota dhe mjaft bindëse për fajësinë e tij".

U pyet avokati mbrojtës i të pandehurit në kishte gjë për të thënë dhe tha se nuk ka gjë për të pyetur. 

Dëshmia e prof. Foto Balës

Merret në pyetje i pandehuri Foto Bala. Ju caktua si avokat mbrojtës z. Dhimitër Shkurti të cilin e pranoi. Ju këndua akt-akuza e Prokurorit dhe tha që e pranoi por me pak rezerva përsa i përket pikës së parë. Mbasi u pyet deklaroi: "Gjatë okupacionit kam qenë profesor në Tiranë; në ndonjë organizatë nuk kam marrë pjesë. Çlirimi i Shqipërisë më gjeti në Tiranë. Aktivitetin tim kundër Pushtetit e kam filluar virtualisht në Mars 1945 dhe efektivisht në qershor 1945. I pari që më ka folur këtu në Tiranë ka qenë Abdyl Kokoshi i cili duke përfituar nga pakënaqësia time që kisha nga dënimi i babait dhe nga transferimi im në Gjirokastër, gjeti rastin dhe më tha që nuk duhet të mërzitesh mbasi kjo situatë ka për të ndryshuar për së shpejti, me qenë se neve kemi marrë lajme nga të arratisurit kriminelë lufte që ndodhen në Itali si Mithat Frashëri, Hasan Dosti e të tjerë, të cilët na udhëzojnë të shtojmë radhët e organizatës tonë dhe të organizatave të tjera me qëllim që të rrëzojmë Pushtetin me ndihmën e anglo-amerikanëve. Abdyli më tha që edhe ti si bir i denjë i babait tënd duhet të vish, kurse unë i thashë se nuk vij, ai më tha se po të vish atje do të shohësh njerëz që dhe ti do të çuditesh, porse unë nuk vajta. Mbas ca kohe më takoi përsëri dhe mbasi kishte marrë vesh që unë isha transferuar në Gjirokastër dhe përgatitesha që unë të shkonja më tha se në Gjirokastër të shkosh të marrësh pjesë në komitetin tonë, duke më dhënë dhe një pusullë për Aqif Kashaun. Kur vajta në Gjirokastër u takova me Aqifin i cili më tha se komitetin e kemi formuar dhe përbëhet nga Aqif Kashau, Qëndro Papavangjeli e Sherif Karagjozi, për formimin e të cilit kishin shkuar si të deleguar nga komiteti qëndror i Tiranës Surja Selfua dhe Ivzi Kokalari. Gjatë gjithë kohës unë kam marrë pjesë në katër mbledhje që ka bërë komiteti i Gjirokastrës. Mbledhjen e parë e kemi bërë në fund të Qershorit të vitit 1945, ku ishin Aqifi, Qendro Papavangjeli, Sherf Karagjozi, Isufi dhe të tjerë. Këtu kemi vendosur të bëjmë propagandë në tregtarët e tatuar, ndër agallarë, beljerë dhe në familjet e dënuarve me qëllim që të shtonim radhët e ballit. Në një mbledhje tjetër është vendosur që të ngrihen komitete edhe në N/Prefektura. Plani ynë ishte të propagandonim kundër Pushtetit, të zgjeronim radhët, të provokonim kryengritje dhe me ndihmën e anglo-amerikanëve të rrëzonim pushtetin. Këtu u ndanë punët dhe mori gjithsecili nga një sektor, unë mora përsipër të zhvillonja aktivitet me profesorin Hilmi Hysi, i cili më ka thënë që duhet medoemos të organizohemi, të shtojmë radhët dhe të formojmë n / komitete në n / prefektura. Në n / prefekturat do të shkonin ata që ishin të lirë. Kryetari i komitetit u zgjodh Isuf Hysen Begasi, n / kryetar Hilmi Hysi dhe unë, Aqifi dhe të tjerë anëtarë. Me Hilmi Hysin kam biseduar kur ka ardhur në Gjirokastër dhe më ka thënë se në Tiranë është formuar Komiteti Qëndror me Uan Filipin, Abdyl Kokoshin, Demir Kaliaratin, Surja Selfon, Sulo Klosin, Isuf Hysen Begasin e të tjerë elementë të Ballit. Hilmiu më ka shprehur keqardhjen që u transferua nga Berati në Gjirokastër mbasi në Berat kishte formuar një rreth të njohurish dhe mund të punonte më shumë. Isuf Hysen Begasi, më ka thënë se në Tiranë është formuar Komiteti nga grupet e ndryshme si Balli, social-demokratët, demo-kristianët, legalistët, e grupi i Sami Qeribashit. Mbështetja e organizatës ishte në ndihmën e anglo-amerikanëve dhe me kriminelët e luftës të jashtëm dhe të brendshëm. Isufi kishte lidhje me një kryetar të organizatës vorio-epiriote të quajturin Zerri. Nëpër të gjitha n / prefekturat ishin formuar n / komitetet përveç Kurveleshit. Për të shkuar në n / prefekturat u caktuan Pertef Karagjozi, dhe Aqif Kashau".

Fundi i procesit gjyqsor

Pas dëshmive të 24 të pandehurve në gjyqin e Grupit të Deputëtëve, ai proces gjyqësor i cili ishte i montuar fund e krye nga Sigurimi i Shtetit, u mbyll në datën 27 shtator 1947, kur dhe u lexua pretenca e vendimi i Gjykatës Ushtarake. Pothuaj të gjitha dëshmitë që u lexuan nga të pandehurit gjatë procesit gjyqësor, ose ishin marrë me anë të dhunës fizike dhe psiqike gjatë hetuesisë, ose ishin shkruar vetë nga Sigurimi dhe hetuesit, e të pandehurit u detyruan që t'i lexonin ato në gjyq. Por gjithashtu duhet thënë se të pandehurit e atij procesi dhe ata që u akuzuan për lidhje me ta, pjesa më e madhe ishin intelektualë të diplomuar në Perëndim dhe me prirje social-demokrate që aspironin për ideale të vërteta demokratike dhe nuk nguronin t'i shprehnin hapur ato ide që binin ndesh me regjimin komunist të dhunës që po vendoste asokohe Enver Hoxha. Në këtë prizëm, ai grup i madh intelektualësh ishte dhe shpresa e të arratisurve politikë që ndodheshin nëpër malet e Shqipërisë, të cilët emrat e tyre ia paraqisnin anglo-amerikanëve, për t'ju treguar se kishin mbështetje të madhe në vënd dhe prisnin zbarkimin e tyre për të rrëzuar qeverinë e komuniste të Tiranës. Me anë të atij procesi të montuar, Enver Hoxha, së pari synonte që të nënshtronte dhe eleminonte opozitën e vërtetë demokratike, dhe së dyti që t'i paraqiste ata para popullit, si armiq që ishim lidhur me kriminelët dhe agjentuarat e huaja. Për të arritur këto synime, Enveri i shkoi deri në fund qëllimit të tij dhe urdhëroi ekzekutimin e 16 të pandehurve të atij procesi dhe dënime të rënda për dhjetra të tjerë nga rrethe të ndryshme, të cilët u akuzuan për lidhje dhe bashkëpunim me Grupin e Deputetëve.

Trupi gjykues

Kryetar 
Major Niko Çeta 
Anëtar 
Kapiten I 
Nexhat Hysejni
Kapiten II 
Mustafa Iljazi
Kryesekretari 
Aspirant Thoma Rino
Zv/ Prokuror i Përgjithshëm 
Josif Pashko


Vendimi i gjykatës në 27 shtator 1947 për të pandehurit në gjyqin e Grupit të Deputetëve

1. Shefqet Beja (me varje)
2. Enver Sazani (me vdekje)
3. Sheh Karbunara (me vdekje)
4. Selaudin Toto (me vdekje)
5. Irfan Majuni (me vdekje)
6. Tefik Deliallisi (me vdekje)
7. Hysen Shehu (me vdekje)
8. Salim Kokalari (me vdekje)
9. Sulo Konjari (15 vjet burg)
10. Ramazan Tabaku (me vdekje)
11. Gjovalin Vlashi (burg përjetë)
12. Rustem Sharra (burg përjetë)
13. Xhevat Xhafa (burg përjetë)
14. Rram Marku (burg përjetë)
15. Beqir Çela (me vdekje)
16. Riza Alizoti (me varje)
17. Sulo Klosi (me varje)
18. Paolo Saggioti (me vdekje)
19. Foto Bala (burg përjetë)
20. Abdyl Kokoshi (me vdekje)
21. Shefki Minarolli (burg përjetë)
22. Pertef Karagjozi (me vdekje)
23. Mehmet Prishtina (me vdekje)
24. Agathokli Xhitoni (me vdekje)

---------------------

----------

